# eine Aktion Wiederholen



## Baa (10. Sep 2009)

es geht nur darum, dass ich ein Test für ISBN programmiert 

in der Main Methode :
	
	
	
	





```
String isbn;
        Scanner get;

        System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie eine ISBN ein: ");
        get = new Scanner(System.in);
        isbn = get.next();

        checkISBN(isbn);
		System.out.println(checkISBN(isbn));
```




es muss die Aktion "System.out.println" wiederholt werden bis ich "EXIT" eintippe

hat jemand eine Idee !!??:rtfm:


----------



## bygones (10. Sep 2009)

```
String isbn = "";
        Scanner get= new Scanner(System.in);
while (!isbn.equalsIgnoreCase("EXIT")) {
        System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie eine ISBN ein: ");
        isbn = get.next();
		System.out.println(checkISBN(isbn));
}
```
hoffe habe equalsIgnoreCase richtig geschrieben..


----------



## ARadauer (10. Sep 2009)

```
import java.util.Scanner;


public class Test {

   /**
    * @param args
    */
   public static void main(String[] args) {
      String isbn ="";
      Scanner get;

      System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie eine ISBN ein: ");
      get = new Scanner(System.in);
      while(!isbn.equals("EXIT")){
         isbn = get.next();

         System.out.println(checkISBN(isbn));

      }
      System.out.println("ende");

   }

   private static String checkISBN(String isbn) {
      return "ich checke: "+isbn;
   }



}
```


----------



## Baa (10. Sep 2009)

Danke schön 

hat super geklappt 

merci


----------



## Atze (10. Sep 2009)

```
while((isbn = get.next()).equals("Exit")){
checkISBN(isbn);
System.out.println(checkISBN(isbn));
}
```

mist, viel zu langsam


----------



## Baa (10. Sep 2009)

trotzdem 

danke


----------



## Atze (10. Sep 2009)

nix zu danken


----------

